# Wiring tips for Silver King light



## akikuro (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all
Any tips on how to properly wire this SK Hornlight, Delta button and Seiss tube.
I'm trying to figure out how to test the horn and light first before I go through attaching everything.


----------



## akikuro (Nov 5, 2010)

*internals*

i opened up the light..more pics here. any idea how the wires should connect to the horn unit? 1 wire to each screw?
Testing this way i can get the clicking noise from the horn but not the tone iteself...


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 11, 2011)

the screw on top is the horn adjustment screw. loosen the nut and turn the screw all the way in. hold the horn button in and turn the adjustment screw to the left very slowly until you hear the loudest sound.  once you get the right sound hold the screw in place with a small screw driver and tighten the nut to the right. the adjustment is very sensitive. don't move the adjustment screw when you tighten the nut.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 11, 2011)

*Wiring Diagrams*

Here are a couple diagrams this will get you on the right track


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 11, 2011)

The resolutions not that great if you want these by e-mail just let me know


----------

